# Best Burstner dealer for spares ?



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

after a new water tank cap and hook up cover for my 748,who is best dealer to go to that gives good service.
thanks
Dave


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Morning Dave

I'd give Camper UK a call:

Station Road
North Hykeham, Lincoln LN6 3QY
01522 697 070

Always had very good service from them.


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Another vote for CamperUK :headbang:

http://www.camperuk.co.uk/


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

You could give these a try
http://www.caravan-parts.org/100360/info.php?p=1&pno=0

Nigel


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You should be able to get a water tank cap from any m/home accessory dealer or online supplier.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

Another vote for Campers UK Alan Pickering and the guys there are top slot

Great company to deal with

Regards
John


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Camper UK The best
Steles


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

I've had good service for spares from both Camper UK and Brownhills.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Ooops. Not Brownhills. It was Southdowns that I used. Sorry.

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/aftersales/burstner_motorhome_spare_parts.php


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

747 said:


> You should be able to get a water tank cap from any m/home accessory dealer or online supplier.


just wanted genuine one as thought would be easier as no fitting required.
having said that seems standard ones are prone to failing.


----------

